# Local 340 Apprenticeship interview...



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B33 said:


> I am a second year non union trainee and have applied to the union over two years ago. I have already interviewed twice, scoring a 95% and a 95.5%. I call every few weeks to see what's going on and my status and basically I am told I need to interview again or check back later everytime. Apparently around 95% isnt gonna cut it. I always make eye contact and answer to the best of my abilities never studdering or anything. I always look professional with a shirt an tie. Any tips for my third crack at getting in? I really wanna get in before summer and possibly work on the new arena job in my area. Thanks


Keep doing what you're doing and never give up, getting started in the electrical trade is never easy, if it was then everyone would be an electrician.

Welcome to the forum..:thumbup:


----------



## jayHeezy (Mar 24, 2014)

B33 sorry ta hear about your bad luck so far, don't give up hope... 
Did they give you a ranking as well or just an interview score?
In alameda we got both, I'm wondering if maybe your score is good but you possibly have a low ranking holding you back?


----------



## B33 (Mar 29, 2014)

They do not tell you your ranking in sacramento because there are continuously interviewing so your rank may change. Really sucks not knowing where your at


----------



## KMo2010 (Dec 29, 2013)

B33 said:


> They do not tell you your ranking in sacramento because there are continuously interviewing so your rank may change. Really sucks not knowing where your at


 just be patient and look at other options.


----------

